# Fibocom L850-GL



## Ronjon18 (Jul 5, 2018)

Can you guys add support for it? That'd be great... it uses the Intel XMM 7360 LTE modem. I really want to use it in my pfSense build. I couldn't find it in the supported hardware list.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2018)

This is a user support forum. There are very few (kernel) developers on these boards.

Besides that, we have zero control over what pfSense supports or not. Even if support would be added to FreeBSD this doesn't automatically mean pfSense supports it too.


----------

